
Testing IE6, 7, 8 and 9 on Mac OS X - theandym
http://www.xairon.net/2011/06/testing-ie6-7-8-and-9-on-mac-os-x/
======
pygy_
While relevant, xdissent's post[1] is dead banned. He wrote:

 _Or install MS VMs for IE7, 8 & 9 with one command:
<https://github.com/xdissent/ievms> _

.

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2913557>

~~~
Hilyin
Care to explain? I've no idea what you're talking about.

~~~
Macha
xdissent:

> I made a comment a while back that a few people considered rude, so my karma
> got knocked down to -40 in one thread. Now the vast majority of users will
> never see my comments, depending on their settings.

And they also can't reply directly to his comments.

~~~
zizee
Is it possible to vote people back out of this hole? Or is it a permanent
thing?

~~~
pygy_
I think you can, but in this case, he only has three upvotable posts, which,
at his current score (36) would require 12 people to get him back to 0...

------
jesseendahl
While not free, another option that will take up significantly less space is
installing VMWare with Windows 7, then then installing IETester. This is also
nice because you only have to run one virtual machine "allows you to have the
rendering and javascript engines of IE10 preview, IE9, IE8, IE7 IE 6 and IE5.5
on Windows 7, Vista and XP, as well as the installed IE in the same process."

<http://www.my-debugbar.com/wiki/IETester/HomePage>

~~~
wmboy
"...this is an alpha release..." Not exactly what you want to hear when you're
testing... I already have enough problems trying to run an actual version of
IE6 on Virtualbox

~~~
hellweaver666
IETester has been in alpha forever. Not sure if it's because of lack of
commitment from the developer or what, but it's very buggy and always has
been.

------
weirdcat
A little twist on that I use is setting up three XP IE6 machines and upgrading
IE to 7 and 8 in two of them (for IE9 you still need Windows 7). Takes up
significantly less disk space and RAM; the downside is you have to repeat the
procedure every few months.

Note: you need to duplicate the vhd files using VBoxManage, since straight
file copies share UUID and you will not be able to add them in VirtualBox):

VBoxManage clonehd in.vhd out.vhd

------
sgentle
I did something similar to this a while ago, but I had issues because the
UUIDs of the disk images were all the same, so VirtualBox couldn't recognise
all of them at once.

Not sure if Microsoft's fixed that yet, but if not the magic words to change a
disk image are: VBoxManage internalcommands sethduuid

------
antihero
Why not run IETester on just a normal 7 VM?

------
thijsc
cabextract is also available on homebrew:

brew install cabextract

